

Of Perfection, Perfectionism, and Perfect Web Apps - k33l0r
http://2010.frozenrails.eu/videos/17-perfectionism
Jarkko Laine's "Of Perfection, Perfectionism, and Perfect Web Apps", at Frozen Rails 2010.
======
akonan
This is my absolute favorite talk

~~~
ljuti
The talk was a great punctuation to a great conference. Jarkko really
delivered on this one.

